# Runner Runner Guns- McKinney, Tx



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm going to preface this by saying I saw a thread about them a while back on another forum where a guy spoke about how amazing they were. The guy caught some backlash because it sounded like he was the owner of the company pushing his product. In all honesty, it did sound like the way it was written. I'd found their website a while back and Was researching them (not much 3rd party stuff out there) when I found the review. 

Anyway- I was looking for an upper for a new SBR build I was doing and they had exactly what I wanted for like $400- including a BCG. 10.5" 5.56 barrel with an 11" rail. Made in the USA. Too good to be true, right?

Long story short, my wife and I drove thru Dallas last week and stopped by to check the place out. I walked in and there was a line at the counter, about 10 people deep. The staff was pretty bowed up but extremely helpful and friendly. I got helped relatively quickly, told the guy what I was looking at and he ran to the back and pulled one for me to look at. Needless to say, it left the store with me. Great small business. Check them out if you're in the market. Their Price vs. quality is really great.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to hear and thanks for the eval. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## JustInCaseTX (Oct 3, 2015)

Haha, that is the plan, the next day off i get


----------

